
Show HN: Price comparison for attraction tickets, tours, and activties - tymonw
https://www.ticketlens.com/en
======
duiker101
OK, be CAREFUL. I checked a couple of this and it seems like it compares only
third party websites, so make sure you check the OFFICIAL website for the
attraction. An example: the Vatican Museum and Sistine Chapel, on this website
the lowest is 27 euro but from the official website you can get the same fast
track ticket for 17(+4) euro.

Maybe you can find something good here, but always do some extra research.

~~~
canada_dry
> compares only third party website... the official website (was cheaper)

Not surprisingly all the links are affiliate tagged
"&partner_id=2FA2B&partner_visitor_id=9lvgkk3kpaa8&psrc=partner_api" so yeah,
they only want to show you things that will give them a kick-back.

So not really helpful as a one-stop-shop.

~~~
tymonw
Currently for us the limiting factor is API availability. Most of the official
sites don't offer an API so we would need to scrape them one by one. For sites
which offer an affiliate program we joined to finance the project but our
ranking is not dependent on what we earn but strictly on price.

------
crazysmoove
As someone who is currently planning a trip to NYC and has been comparing
CityPass to its competitors (and versus just buying individual tickets)...
Thank you! I will be using this site this weekend to help me make my
decisions.

~~~
tymonw
Hope it will be useful for you. Please don't hesitate to give us feedback.
Have a nice weekend in NYC!

------
jacobedawson
Looks cool, good name as well, I can see myself trying to remember it next
time I'm on holiday and the connection between the functionality and the name
is tight. How are you monetizing, and what is your vision for the project?

~~~
tymonw
Thanks

------
tymonw
A bit more context. We created a price comparison for attraction tickets, in-
destination tours and activities. We were surprised to lear how much you can
save by choosing the best provider (check out New York City).

------
ghostbrainalpha
Everything in Las Vegas is showing up in Euro prices, even though I am located
in Las Vegas and would like to see dollars.

Also if you look at "The Mob Museum" one vendor has the lowest price, which is
15, but its only because they offer a child ticket, and that price is being
compared to the adult tickets on other websites.

Not sure how you can solve that but it seems like a significant obstacle to
finding the actual best price.

~~~
tymonw
Thanks for the feedback. You can change the price to USD in the top bar of the
page. We are working on a smarter way to set the currency on first visit. In
regards to the Mob Museum we will take a look and fix. Sometimes the APIs we
use are not very specific in regards to child / adult pricing.

------
AznHisoka
I just did a quick check for WTC tickets in NYC, and the prices were wrong.
[https://www.ticketlens.com/en/g6262](https://www.ticketlens.com/en/g6262)

All of the vendors had the exact same price of $26.00

Are you relying on an affiliate feed or something? If so, why? Those are
notorious for being out of date quickly, and definitely not reliable at all.

~~~
tymonw
We just checked again and the prices are correct. Some vendors charge a
booking fee which they do not show at the first page but only if you proceed
to checkout. E.g. the last offer for $29 has $3 booking fee. We always show
the full price including all fees.

~~~
mlrtime
Booking fees are not showing up , I tried the Empire State building, cheapest
being $35 (Normal price is $38). There is a $3 booking fee per ticket.

~~~
tymonw
We corrected the problem see:
[https://www.ticketlens.com/en/g6248](https://www.ticketlens.com/en/g6248) the
parent page: [https://www.ticketlens.com/en/p680490/new-york/empire-
state-...](https://www.ticketlens.com/en/p680490/new-york/empire-state-
building) will update soon. Unfortunately this specific site is a bit
complicated with the fees. Which underscores how in transparent this market
is.

------
benj111
I clicked on London, and got Stone Henge listed ?!

There needs to be some geographical search options, you don't seem to be able
to search by area either.

~~~
brixon
Miami shows Kennedy Space Center as an attraction, that is over 3 hours away.

~~~
tymonw
Thanks for the feedback

------
wusatiuk
Congrats! I have rarely seens such a fast website from Austrian developers. :)
Would be interested in your tech stack for that project.

In additional to that, if you are looking for SEO / performance marketing or
have any questions, just ping me.

Liebe Grüße aus Linz Thomas

------
EGreg
Hey! My company ([https://qbix.com](https://qbix.com)) makes something very
complementary to this: apps for communities.

We are looking to integrate ticket sales for festivals and so on.

Would you like to collaborate? Email me at the username greg and domain is
qbix.com

~~~
tymonw
Will do!

~~~
EGreg
Looking forward

------
chaostheory
I like the site. It's easy to find stuff in multiple ways. Easy on the eyes.

imo the only thing missing for me are destinations for drinkers like Napa /
Sonoma and beer country in the Northwest US. I'm sure there are more places in
France, Germany, and Ireland

~~~
tymonw
Thanks for the feedback! There is more destinations coming. So stay tuned ...

------
saintPirelli
Very neat, I can see myself coming back to this for literally every urban
destination.

~~~
tymonw
Thanks!

------
pedro596
London in city passes it seems that "explorer pass" is repeated.

~~~
tymonw
Noted

